# Fragen zu Visio 2003



## mberger (19. Januar 2005)

Wir haben eine Inventar-Datenbank .. die basiert auf MS-Access. Nun fange ich an Netzwerkpläne und den Kram halt in MS-Visio zu realisieren. Derzeit habe ich 2 akute Fragen:

1. Ich kann ja das Visio-Gedöns als Webseite speichern .. und zB ein Shape mit nem Hyperlink versehen ... wo kann ich da Zusatzoptionen mit einstellen wie zB target=_blank und so en Kram.

2. Ich würde gerne die Visio-Zeichnung bzw. deren Inhalt mit der Inventar-DB koppeln, so dass er mir anhand einer ID oder was weiss ich halt die ich dem Shape gebe er sich den Rest der Daten die er anzeigen soll (wie zB IP, MAC und so) sich automatisch aus der Datenbank zieht und auch aktualisiert. Wie  das?

Oder vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere ja en gutes Forum zu Visio wo ich mich mal durcharbeiten könnte. Bin für alle Hilfe offen.

Geordi


----------

